# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " ابو نعيم " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## N_tarawneh

نظرا ً لتأخر حلا في الرد والتجاوب ، ونظرا ً لأن الموضوع لا يحتمل التأخير ، كان لا بد لنا من فتح المجال أمام أكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء للمشاركة ضمن موضوع كرسي الاعتراف ... :SnipeR (62):  

وبناءً عليه ندعو العضو أبو نعيم ، ليكون ضيفنا لهذا الاسبوع  على كرسي الاعتراف ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

> نظرا ً لتأخر حلا في الرد والتجاوب ، ونظرا ً لأن الموضوع لا يحتمل التأخير ، كان لا بد لنا من فتح المجال أمام أكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء للمشاركة ضمن موضوع كرسي الاعتراف ... 
> 
> وبناءً عليه ندعو العضو أبو نعيم ، ليكون ضيفنا لهذا الاسبوع  على كرسي الاعتراف ...


حلو كثير هذا الي بدي ايها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يالله يا ابو نعيم 
لا اتخلينا انصير انركض وراك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زينة

وينك يا ابو النعيم 
يلا جهز حالك 
 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> حلو كثير هذا الي بدي ايها



يا استاذ ايمن 
ما المقصود بكلمة ايها؟؟
 :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> نظرا ً لتأخر حلا في الرد والتجاوب ، ونظرا ً لأن الموضوع لا يحتمل التأخير ، كان لا بد لنا من فتح المجال أمام أكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء للمشاركة ضمن موضوع كرسي الاعتراف ... 
> 
> وبناءً عليه ندعو العضو أبو نعيم ، ليكون ضيفنا لهذا الاسبوع  على كرسي الاعتراف ...


 :Eh S(13):   :SnipeR (90):   :SnipeR (24):   :Az3ar:   :SnipeR (85):   :Ag:  

انا مستعد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا استاذ ايمن 
> ما المقصود بكلمة ايها؟؟


هو قصده اياه

انت جاهز يا ابو نعيم

بدنا نطسك الأسئلة :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> هو قصده اياه
> 
> انت جاهز يا ابو نعيم
> 
> بدنا نطسك الأسئلة


مش مستعد للطس لكن مستعد لتلقي الاسئلة

ما معنى الطس؟ ( ثقافتي على قدي)
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> يا استاذ ايمن 
> ما المقصود بكلمة ايها؟؟


روح اتعلم عربي بتعرف معنها

----------


## ayman

> مش مستعد للطس لكن مستعد لتلقي الاسئلة
> 
> ما معنى الطس؟ ( ثقافتي على قدي)


طبعا كالعادة السيرة الذاتية خلينا نتعرف عليك اكثر

----------


## ابو نعيم

> روح اتعلم عربي بتعرف معنها


انا ثقافتي على قدي بس انا بعرف معناها بنكتب هيك 

معنها    ( معناها)

----------


## ayman

> انا ثقافتي على قدي بس انا بعرف معناها بنكتب هيك 
> 
> معنها    ( معناها)


اوكي ممكن تجاوبني وين ساكلن بالزبط ووين بتشتغل انا حسب قدراتي العقلانية وفهمي البيسط فهمت انو انت شغال بمحل دورات كمبيوتر ؟ ممكن تحكيلي موقعه علشان نتهاوش انا واياك ونرتاح ونريح الأعضاء

وانا خربطت ب ساكلن وهي ساكن وما بدي اغيرها  وخربطت ب البيسط وقصدي البسيط


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> اوكي ممكن تجاوبني وين ساكلن بالزبط ووين بتشتغل انا حسب قدراتي العقلانية وفهمي البيسط فهمت انو انت شغال بمحل دورات كمبيوتر ؟ ممكن تحكيلي موقعه علشان نتهاوش انا واياك ونرتاح ونريح الأعضاء
> 
> وانا خربطت ب ساكلن وهي ساكن وما بدي اغيرها  وخربطت ب البيسط وقصدي البسيط


استاذ ايمن انا ما بشتغل بمحل واول مرة بعرف انه المحلات بتعطي دورات كمبيوتر .
انا بدوام في مركز ثقافي وليس محل .
ارجو ان تقوم بزيارة منتدى التعلم عن بعد حتى تعرف اين اعمل ومن انا !!

قبل ان تقوم بزيارتي اتمنى ان تبلغني حتى اكون مستعد للهوشة
ملاحظة: سوف اقوم بتعيين بودي جارد للحماية 
 :SnipeR (95):   :SnipeR (95):   :SnipeR (95):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> طبعا كالعادة السيرة الذاتية خلينا نتعرف عليك اكثر


الاسم : عمار 
الكنية: ابو نعيم
العمر: 35
انا اعمل في مجال الكمبيوتر واملك مركز ثقافي بيت المنهل الثقافي واقوم بإدارته كما اعمل في مجال التحكيم فأنا حكم العاب قوى وحكم تنس طاولة.
احب جداً ممارسة الالعاب الرياضية وخاصة تنس طاولة اذا توفر لدي وقت وانا لاعب جيد.
لم اخسر من 2000 اي مبارة ، اما هواياتي هي: المطالعة وخاصة قرأة الصحف اليومية وممارسة رياضة المشي سوف تستغرب لهذه الرياضة رياضة المشي من الرياضات العالمية وهي معتمدة في الالومبيات وايضا تعتبر من ضمن العاب القوى .

انا طالب في كلية غرناطة تخصصي تصميم جرافيك هذا التخصص احبه جداًَ واتمنى ان اتقنه وخاصة الفوتوشوب والفلاش وانا في الفصل الاخير 

انا متزوج وانتظر قدوم ولي العهد خلال ايام

ملاحظة: هذه السيرة تحتوي على كثير من الاخطاء اتمنى اكتشافها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> استاذ ايمن انا ما بشتغل بمحل واول مرة بعرف انه المحلات بتعطي دورات كمبيوتر .
> انا بدوام في مركز ثقافي وليس محل .
> ارجو ان تقوم بزيارة منتدى التعلم عن بعد حتى تعرف اين اعمل ومن انا !!
> 
> قبل ان تقوم بزيارتي اتمنى ان تبلغني حتى اكون مستعد للهوشة
> ملاحظة: سوف اقوم بتعيين بودي جارد للحماية


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

طيب الكنافة بتحبها خشنة ولا ناعمة  بعدين محل يعني موقع لما اقول محل تجاري بيختلف المعنى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> الاسم : عمار 
> الكنية: ابو نعيم
> العمر: 35
> انا اعمل في مجال الكمبيوتر واملك مركز ثقافي بيت المنهل الثقافي واقوم بإدارته كما اعمل في مجال التحكيم فأنا حكم العاب قوى وحكم تنس طاولة.
> احب جداً ممارسة الالعاب الرياضية وخاصة تنس طاولة اذا توفر لدي وقت وانا لاعب جيد.
> لم اخسر من 2000 اي مبارة ، اما هواياتي هي: المطالعة وخاصة قرأة الصحف اليومية وممارسة رياضة المشي سوف تستغرب لهذه الرياضة رياضة المشي من الرياضات العالمية وهي معتمدة في الالومبيات وايضا تعتبر من ضمن العاب القوى .
> 
> انا طالب في كلية غرناطة تخصصي تصميم جرافيك هذا التخصص احبه جداًَ واتمنى ان اتقنه وخاصة الفوتوشوب والفلاش وانا في الفصل الاخير 
> 
> ...



الله يوفقك ان شاء الله ويصل ولي العهد بالسلامة 

سؤال هل هذا عمرك الحقيقي ؟ انت عمرك 35 ولسه اول ولد بأذن الله راح يكون عندك وبتدرس طالب بغرناطة طيب ليش ما تفتح دورات تصميم عندك بالمركز وتتعلم من من درسينك ؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					



  

طيب الكنافة بتحبها خشنة ولا ناعمة  بعدين محل يعني موقع لما اقول محل تجاري بيختلف المعنى  


شو يا باشا عزمني على كنافة انا بحبها خشنة وقطر زيادة وشكرا على العزومة 
  *

----------


## ابو نعيم

> الله يوفقك ان شاء الله ويصل ولي العهد بالسلامة 
> 
> سؤال هل هذا عمرك الحقيقي ؟ انت عمرك 35 ولسه اول ولد بأذن الله راح يكون عندك وبتدرس طالب بغرناطة طيب ليش ما تفتح دورات تصميم عندك بالمركز وتتعلم من من درسينك ؟


نعم هذا هو عمري الحقيقي وانا متزوج من ست سنوات وهذا اول مولود لي 
بالنسبة لتدريس جرافيك تدرس في المركز من خمس سنوات وانا من حبي لهذا التخصص احببت ان اتوسع في تعلمه .

----------


## آلجوري

الله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة يا أبو نعيم ....
ولما يوصل نعيم خبرنا عشان نعملو السبوع  :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> الله يرزقك الذرية الصالحة يا أبو نعيم ....
> ولما يوصل نعيم خبرنا عشان نعملو السبوع


شكرا الك وان شاء الله رح اخبرك لما يجي ولي العهد  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

أبو نعيم ...

أهلا ً وسهلا ً بك ...

لي عودة يا صديقي ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ابونعيم  اتوقع من خلال ردودك بانك انسان هادئ فهل انت كذلك  في حياتك العاديه؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

* أبو نعيم ...*

عرفتاك بيننا كالنسمة ، التي يداعبها الريح ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ، تداعب أجسادنا التي أرهقها لهيب الصيف ، فكنت بتواجدك بيننا مثل تلك النسمة الباردة بظلك الخفيف وظرافتك وأدبك الجم ، فلك منا خالص التقدير والمحبة ...

إليك ما يلي :- 

1- من هو أبو نعيم الإنسان ...؟؟؟

2- ماذا تعني لك المرأة وخاصة ً أمّ نعيم ...؟؟؟

3- ماذا أنّجزت  في ظل هذا الزمن الملتوي لنجلك القريب نعيم ...؟؟؟

3- هل حقق أبو نعيم ما يصبوا إليه في حياته القصيرة ...؟؟؟

4- ما موقف أبو نعيم من كل ما يلي :- 

-  الحب ...؟؟؟

- الصدق ...؟؟؟

- الطيبة ...؟؟؟

- القسوة ...؟؟؟

- المال ...؟؟؟

- الفقر ...؟؟؟

5 - مجموعة من الصور ، بماذا سينطق أبو نعيم عند مشاهدتها ...؟؟؟

 






































لي عوده ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يكون بعونك يا ابو نعيم 

قلبي عندك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الله يكون بعونك يا ابو نعيم 
> 
> قلبي عندك


 :Db465236ff:  

الله يعينه على نادر

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يعينه على نادر




لا تخاف على ابو نعيم قدها وقدود  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *ابونعيم  اتوقع من خلال ردودك بانك انسان هادئ فهل انت كذلك  في حياتك العاديه؟*


انا هادئ لأبعد الحدود اكتر ما بتتصوري  :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					


 أبو نعيم ...

عرفتاك بيننا كالنسمة ، التي يداعبها الريح ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ، تداعب أجسادنا التي أرهقها لهيب الصيف ، فكنت بتواجدك بيننا مثل تلك النسمة الباردة بظلك الخفيف وظرافتك وأدبك الجم ، فلك منا خالص التقدير والمحبة ...

إليك ما يلي :- 

1- من هو أبو نعيم الإنسان ...؟؟؟
انسان هادئ بسيط 

2- ماذا تعني لك المرأة وخاصة ً أمّ نعيم ...؟؟؟
توأم روحي 

3- ماذا أنّجزت  في ظل هذا الزمن الملتوي لنجلك القريب نعيم ...؟؟؟
بالنسبة للامور المادية لم انجز له شيء والانسان عندما يولد يأتي رزقه معه 
ملاحظة: انا انتظر توأم ان شاء الله واتمنى ان اكون اب صالح لهما وان اصلح تربيتهما

3- هل حقق أبو نعيم ما يصبوا إليه في حياته القصيرة ...؟؟؟
لا لم احقق كل شيء اصبوا اليه 

4- ما موقف أبو نعيم من كل ما يلي :- 

-  الحب ...؟؟؟  اجمل شيء في الدنيا 

- الصدق ...؟؟؟ عملة صعبة

- الطيبة ...؟؟؟ اجمل شيء في الانسان

- القسوة ...؟؟؟ ابشع شيء في الانسان

- المال ...؟؟؟ وسيلة وليس غاية

- الفقر ...؟؟؟ لو كان رجل لقتلته

5 - مجموعة من الصور ، بماذا سينطق أبو نعيم عند مشاهدتها ...؟؟؟

{فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ }
يونس92

 


يمهل ولا يهمل




مثال للصبر والعزيمة والايمان




{الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِندَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ العِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعاً }النساء139




انسان قد حارب من اجل تحرير وطنه ولكن للاسف الشديد نحن نتخذه رمزاً لنا 




واعتبروا يا اولي الالباب 




الرمز الذي نتمسك به وندعو له وتستغله اسرائيل وامريكا ضدنا 




الى امي



 احباب الله ( زينة الحياة الدنيا ) 




قدوة سيئة لشبابنا وشاباتنا  ( ليس لدي اهتمامات فنية ) لا يعنو لي شيء













لي عوده ... 



انا انتظر عودتك 
  *

----------


## ساره

ابو نعيم كيفك 

شو اكتر شي حبيته في المنتدى ؟

شو اكتر شي ما بتحبه في المنتدى ؟

من اكتر عضو بتابع مواضيعه ؟

شو اكتر موضوع عجبك في المنتدى ؟


شو اكتر مكان حاب تزوره ؟


ولي عوده  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## زينة

مرحبا ابو نعيم

1- من اكتر شخص في المنتدى بتحس انه منافس قوي الك؟
2-اقرب المواضيع الى قلبك؟
3-بتعرف تطبخ؟
5- ما رأيك بكل من:
نادر طراونة
مها
العالي عالي
معاذ القرعان
shift 
ايمن
زينة

وشكرا  :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره
					

ابو نعيم كيفك 

شو اكتر شي حبيته في المنتدى ؟

شو اكتر شي ما بتحبه في المنتدى ؟

من اكتر عضو بتابع مواضيعه ؟

شو اكتر موضوع عجبك في المنتدى ؟


شو اكتر مكان حاب تزوره ؟


ولي عوده  


شو اكتر شي حبيته في المنتدى ؟
يضم مجموعة من الشباب جيدين  الذين ينبضون بحيوية 

شو اكتر شي ما بتحبه في المنتدى ؟
ابتعاد الأعضاء عن المواضيع الجادة والمفيدة  وعدم التفاعل معها 

من اكتر عضو بتابع مواضيعه ؟
العالي عالي ، زينة 

شو اكتر موضوع عجبك في المنتدى ؟
يوجد كثير من المواضيع الجيدة واكثر هذه المواضيع أعجبني هو كرسي الاعتراف والذي يعرف الأعضاء على بعضهم البعض ويقرب المسافات بينهم 

شو اكتر مكان حاب تزوره ؟
زرت عدة دولة وأنا حاب ازور الأهرامات التي تعتبر من عجاب الدنيا السبع*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زينة
					

مرحبا ابو نعيم

1- من اكتر شخص في المنتدى بتحس انه منافس قوي الك؟
2-اقرب المواضيع الى قلبك؟
3-بتعرف تطبخ؟
5- ما رأيك بكل من:
نادر طراونة
مها
العالي عالي
معاذ القرعان
shift 
ايمن
زينة

وشكرا   



1- من اكتر شخص في المنتدى بتحس انه منافس قوي الك؟
كل أعضاء جيدين وأنا اقل أعضاء حيوية في المنتدى 

2-اقرب المواضيع إلى قلبك؟
المواضيع جادة والمفيدة 

3-بتعرف تطبخ؟
طباخ فاشل 

5- ما رأيك بكل من:

نادر طراونة 
مشاكس

مها
العفوية 

العالي عالي
الأخوة

معاذ القرعان
نشيط

shift 
الالتزام 

ايمن 
فنان

زينة
الطيبة

شكرا زينة على الاسئلة 
*

----------


## ayman

اخ نعيم 


هلا لو افترضنا واحد فرض عليك تعيش بجزيرة بعيد عن العالم كله واعطاك فرصةواحدة حتى تاخذ معك شيء ما 


ماذا سوف تختار ؟؟

----------


## ayman

ابو نعيم 

هلا الكل كان ملاحظ انو انا وانت واقفني لبعض على الدقرة بالنسبة للأخطاء انا بدي اكون صريح معك انا قلت انو ابونعيم  شكلو زغنون ومش لاقي احد يلعب معو علشان هيك انا طنش موضوع الأخطاء حتى تنسى الموضوع  :SnipeR (54):   بس لما عرفنا انو عمرك فوق الثلاثين الوضع اختلف

ياريت ممكن توضحلي السولافة ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> ابو نعيم 
> 
> هلا الكل كان ملاحظ انو انا وانت واقفني لبعض على الدقرة بالنسبة للأخطاء انا بدي اكون صريح معك انا قلت انو ابونعيم  شكلو زغنون ومش لاقي احد يلعب معو علشان هيك انا طنش موضوع الأخطاء حتى تنسى الموضوع   بس لما عرفنا انو عمرك فوق الثلاثين الوضع اختلف
> 
> ياريت ممكن توضحلي السولافة ؟


ايمن يسمحلة ابو نعيم راح اجاوب عنو السؤال هاد بما انو اخوي وبعرف عنو تقريباً كل اشي 
بالنسبة لشغلة الاخطاء بينك وبينو فهو بحكيلي انو بحبك وبحترمك وبحب تواجد بالمنتدى وشغلة الدقارة بس محبة وعشم من ابو نعيم تجاهك مش اكتر

----------


## ayman

> ايمن يسمحلة ابو نعيم راح اجاوب عنو السؤال هاد بما انو اخوي وبعرف عنو تقريباً كل اشي 
> بالنسبة لشغلة الاخطاء بينك وبينو فهو بحكيلي انو بحبك وبحترمك وبحب تواجد بالمنتدى وشغلة الدقارة بس محبة وعشم من ابو نعيم تجاهك مش اكتر


لا انا بدي هو يجاوب  
بعدين ابو نعيم مش اخوك  :SnipeR (1):   :SnipeR (1):   وعندي الدلائل :Az3ar:   :SnipeR (22):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا انا بدي هو يجاوب  
> بعدين ابو نعيم مش اخوك    وعندي الدلائل


شو بتحكي انت ابو نعيم اخوي ابن امي وابوي  :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):

----------


## ayman

> شو بتحكي انت ابو نعيم اخوي ابن امي وابوي


 :Az3ar:   :Az3ar:   :Az3ar:   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


ايمن لا تخلينا نتهاوش على ساعة هالمسا  :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

اخ نعيم 


هلا لو افترضنا واحد فرض عليك تعيش بجزيرة بعيد عن العالم كله واعطاك فرصةواحدة حتى تاخذ معك شيء ما 


ماذا سوف تختار ؟؟


باخذ زوجتي ام نعيم  الله يخليها الى
شكرا ايمن على سؤالك 

*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> لا انا بدي هو يجاوب  
> بعدين ابو نعيم مش اخوك    وعندي الدلائل


ايمن العالي عالي اخوي 
وجوابه لسؤالك صح لان العالي عالي سألني  هذا سؤال قبل فترة جوابته نفس ما جاوبك

----------


## ابو نعيم

> لا انا بدي هو يجاوب  
> بعدين ابو نعيم مش اخوك    وعندي الدلائل


ايمن ما هي دليلك على  ان العالي عالي مش اخوي اثبت ذلك وشكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

> ايمن العالي عالي اخوي 
> وجوابه لسؤالك صح لان العالي عالي سألني  هذا سؤال قبل فترة جوابته نفس ما جاوبك


الحمد الله ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل  :Emb3:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> الحمد الله ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل


 العالي عالي دائما ان شاء الله تكون على حق

----------


## غسان

مرحبا ابو نعيم

1. من قدوتك في الحياة ؟

2.ماذا تصف نفسك بكلمة واحدة ؟

3. ماذا تعني لك الصداقة ؟

4. لونك المفضل ؟

5. ماهو الشىء الذي يساعدك على الأسترخاء ؟

6-من هم الاعضاء الذي لايمكن للمنتدى الاستغناء عنهم؟


7-/اين نجد ابو نعيم  وقت الحزن؟كيف تكون اذا كنت حزين؟ ومن الذي ستشكي له همومك؟الله يبعد عنك الحزن وعن الجميع!

----------


## العالي عالي

بشوف ابو نعيم مطلوب كتير على كرسي الاعتراف  :Icon18:   :Icon18:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مرحبا ابو نعيم
> 
> 1. من قدوتك في الحياة ؟
> 
> 2.ماذا تصف نفسك بكلمة واحدة ؟
> 
> 3. ماذا تعني لك الصداقة ؟
> 
> 4. لونك المفضل ؟
> ...



1. من قدوتك في الحياة ؟
امي 

2.ماذا تصف نفسك بكلمة واحدة ؟
انسان

3. ماذا تعني لك الصداقة ؟
الصداقة كلمة كبيرة وتعني الكثير لي وهي عملة صعبة

4. لونك المفضل ؟
اللون الازرق 

5. ماهو الشىء الذي يساعدك على الأسترخاء ؟
ذكر الله تعالى والصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

6-من هم الاعضاء الذي لايمكن للمنتدى الاستغناء عنهم؟
كثير جدا اذكر بعض منهم 
حسان ، نادر ، ايمن ، انت يا غسان ، العالي عالي ،مها ، ساره ، باريسيا وغيرهم يوجد اعضاء جيدين 
اتمنى التوفيق لكل الاعضاء 

7-/اين نجد ابو نعيم وقت الحزن؟كيف تكون اذا كنت حزين؟ ومن الذي ستشكي له همومك؟الله يبعد عنك الحزن وعن الجميع!
اللهم آمين 
اتوجه الى الله عز وجل وانا كثير من الاحيان عند الغضب والحزن استغفر الله وادعو الله ان يرفع عنى غضبه ويتوب على ، زوجتي ام نعيم الغالية هي دائما تتحملني لهذا اشتكي لها همومي وحزني وهي نعمه الزوجة

----------


## غسان

> 1. من قدوتك في الحياة ؟
> امي 
> 
> 2.ماذا تصف نفسك بكلمة واحدة ؟
> انسان
> 
> 3. ماذا تعني لك الصداقة ؟
> الصداقة كلمة كبيرة وتعني الكثير لي وهي عملة صعبة
> 
> ...


مشكور ابو نعيم على الاجابات الرائعة .... ولي عوده

----------


## بنت الشام

*من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟ 

*لو ظهر في داركم بئر نفط ... هل ستخبر الدولة أم لا؟ 

*لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه ؟ 

*أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟

*في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة؟ 

*يقال أن الكتابة محاولة للطيران بطائرة ورقية .. مجرد أحلام في الهواء .. ما رأيك أنت ؟

*بجملة واحدة فقط أكتب تعريفاً لكل كلمة من الكلمات التالية:
الوطن :
الأم : 
الليل : 
الحب :
الصمت :
أمريكا :
المرأة :
الإنترنت :
منتدى الحصن :
الماسنجر :

*على افتراض أن كائناً أتى من المريخ ووجد أمامه صحيفة ، برأيك كيف سيعرف أنها صحيفة عربية؟ 

*كيف تتخيل العالم دون هذه الأشياء ( الشاي، الكمبيوتر ،، أمريكا ، يوم الجمعة) ؟!!

*اختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا ! ؟ 

*عاد المتنبي وقصدك لتبحث له عن عمل ، ماذا ستقترح عليه ؟

*يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن !
ما تقول أنت ؟ 

*لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا ؟

*أختر خمسة أعضاء من المنتدى وامنحهم ألقاباً ؟

*وجه رسالة لشخص لا يعرفه إلا أنت ؟

*ما هو لون النسيان؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشام
					

*
من أنت ؟ ومالذي تفعله هنا ؟ 
انا انسان بسيط طيب جدا 

*لو ظهر في داركم بئر نفط ... هل ستخبر الدولة أم لا؟ 
ساخبر الدولة لسبب بسيط ليس لدي قدرة على استخراجه  

*لو قدر لك أن تدخل السجن فماهي القضية التي تتمنى ان تدخل بها إليه ؟ 
الدفاع عن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

*أنت مكلف بحذف حرفين من حروف اللغة العربية .. أيهما ستختار ولماذا ؟
لا احذف اي حرف لان نقص اي حرف يضعف اللغة العربية

*في يدك قنبلة يدوية وفي الأخرى وردة حمراء .. اين ستضع القنبلة وأين ستضع الوردة؟ 
القنبلة في الكنيسة اليهودية والوردة الى شهداء فلسطين 

*يقال أن الكتابة محاولة للطيران بطائرة ورقية .. مجرد أحلام في الهواء .. ما رأيك أنت ؟
الكيابة هي الطريق الصحيح الى تحقيق احلامك وهي ليست مجرد احلام في الهواء ولولا الكتابة لما كان هناك علم وعلماء 

*بجملة واحدة فقط أكتب تعريفاً لكل كلمة من الكلمات التالية:

الوطن : البيت
الأم : الحنان
الليل : السكون
الحب : اجمل شيء في الدنيا
الصمت : التامل 
أمريكا : الشيطان الاكبر
المرأة : نصف الثاني للرجل 
الإنترنت : العالمي 
منتدى الحصن : البهجة
الماسنجر : تواصل

*على افتراض أن كائناً أتى من المريخ ووجد أمامه صحيفة ، برأيك كيف سيعرف أنها صحيفة عربية؟ 
من كثرة الحروب والمصاب التي تقع على العرب 

*كيف تتخيل العالم دون هذه الأشياء ( الشاي، الكمبيوتر ،، أمريكا ، يوم الجمعة) ؟!!
الشاي :-   لا طعم للفطور 

الكمبيوتر :- ملل

امريكا :- سلام

يوم الجمعة :- لا طعم للايام

*اختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا ! ؟ 
رئيس مجلس الاعلي للشباب والقرار هو الغاء قانون الاتحادات المعمول بها حالياً 

*عاد المتنبي وقصدك لتبحث له عن عمل ، ماذا ستقترح عليه ؟
مدرس للغة العربية 

*يقولون أن أنظمتنا العربية متسلطة على شعوبها .. لكي تنشأ جيلاً صبوراً أمام المحن !
ما تقول أنت ؟ 
لكي تنشاء جيل بعيد عن كتاب الله وسنة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

*لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا فى صحراء الربع الخالى من ستصطحب معك وتضيعه هناك، ولماذا ؟
اصطحب معي كل المغنين والراقصات بسبب ما ينشرونه من رذيلة

*أختر خمسة أعضاء من المنتدى وامنحهم ألقاباً ؟
حسان القضاة :- الزعيم

نادر :- Big Boss

ايمن :- الفنان 

العالي عالي :- رئيس 

باريسيا :- الاميرة

*وجه رسالة لشخص لا يعرفه إلا أنت ؟
امي الغالية الله يشفيك ويعافيك ويبعد عنك كل مكروه 

*ما هو لون النسيان؟ 
الرمادي 



شكرا بنت الشام على هذه الاسئلة*

----------


## آلجوري

:Smile:  يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابو نعيم

> يعطيك العافية


الله يعافيكي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يالله بدنا عضو جديد

----------


## العالي عالي

> يالله بدنا عضو جديد


شو مالك مستعجل  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

ابو نعيم  .... برأيك من ينطبق عليه ما يلي :


عضو محبوب.....

عضو عصبي.....

عضو مواضيعة رهيبه........

عضو بدك تشوفه.........

عضو توقيعه رهيب..........

عضو ما حبيتو.........

عضو مفقود........

عضو واثق من نفسه........

عضو داخل مزاجك.......

عضو تتوقع ان صوته حلوو.......

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك .............

عضو ما بتحب تشوفو بالمنتدي ................

عضو شاعر ..................

عضو رياضي ...................



وكمان اعطينا رأيك ب :

العالي عالي 

ايمن

نادر الطراونة

مها

عمار

محمد القسايمة

حسان

حلا

سارة

saousana

معاذ القرعان

احمد الزعبي 

خالد الجنيدي

ايات قاسم 

غسان

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN
					

ابو نعيم  .... برأيك من ينطبق عليه ما يلي :


عضو محبوب.....

عضو عصبي.....

عضو مواضيعة رهيبه........

عضو بدك تشوفه.........

عضو توقيعه رهيب..........

عضو ما حبيتو.........

عضو مفقود........

عضو واثق من نفسه........

عضو داخل مزاجك.......

عضو تتوقع ان صوته حلوو.......

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك .............

عضو ما بتحب تشوفو بالمنتدي ................

عضو شاعر ..................

عضو رياضي ...................



وكمان اعطينا رأيك ب :

العالي عالي 

ايمن

نادر الطراونة

مها

عمار

محمد القسايمة

حسان

حلا

سارة

saousana

معاذ القرعان

احمد الزعبي 

خالد الجنيدي

ايات قاسم 

غسان



عضو محبوب.....
حسان ، نادر ، العالي عالي

عضو عصبي.....
ايمن ، مها ، ساره 

عضو مواضيعة رهيبه........
يوجد اكثر من عضو مواضيعه تعجبني ومتنوعة مثل زينة ، ساره ، مها ، العالي عالي 

عضو بدك تشوفه.........
 ايمن ، باربيسيا

عضو توقيعه رهيب..........
ايمن

عضو ما حبيتو.........
محد 

عضو مفقود........
باريسيا

عضو واثق من نفسه........
نادر ، غسان 

عضو داخل مزاجك.......
ساره ، غسان 

عضو تتوقع ان صوته حلوو.......
مها ، معاذ 

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ 
معاذ القرعان ( صياد )

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك .............
محد

عضو ما بتحب تشوفو بالمنتدي ................
محد

عضو شاعر ..................
حسان 

عضو رياضي ...................
غسان


وكمان اعطينا رأيك ب :

العالي عالي 
عصبي في بعض الاحيان بس طيب جدا 

ايمن
فنان اتمنى له النجاح في حياته العملية والاسرية 

نادر الطراونة
ناقد جيد ومرح 

مها
متابع جيد لمواضيع المنتدى 

عمار
أتوقع ان تكون ناجح جدا في حياتك العملية 

محمد القسايمة
نشيط 

حسان
شاعر وناقد جيد

حلا
طيبة جدا 

سارة
ردودك جميلة ومعبرة وسوف تكوني صحفية ممتاز ان شاء الله 

saousana
عضوه مميزه 

معاذ القرعان
صياد ماهر


احمد الزعبي 
عضو مميز

خالد الجنيدي
انسان حساس

ايات قاسم
اسانه مميزة ، ردودك مميزة 

غسان
اكثر المشرفين نجاحا في المنتدى واتوقع ان يكون ناجد جدا في حياته العملية

*

----------


## غسان

مشكور ابو نعيم على اجاباتك الجميلة

----------


## آلجوري

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ايات قاسم
> اسانه مميزة ، ردودك مميزة 
> 
> 
> *


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:  
الله يكرمك يا أبو نعيم ... شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

ابو نعيم اجابات حلوه كتير وتعرفنا اكتر عليك   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور ابو نعيم على اجاباتك الجميلة



لا شكر على واجب على الرحب والسعة 
وانا مستعد لأي اسئلة اخرى وشكرا غسان على اسئلتك

----------


## العالي عالي

ابو نعيم مش ملاحظ اني انا ما سألت ولا سؤال

بس لا تخاف مش ناسيك 

لي عودة وقريباً جداً  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> الله يكرمك يا أبو نعيم ... شكرا


ولو ما حكينا الا الصحيح انت فعلا انسانة مميزة وردودك مميزة
في انتظار اسئلة جديدة

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ابو نعيم اجابات حلوه كتير وتعرفنا اكتر عليك


شكرا الك لمسة شقاوة وهذا من لطفك 
في انتظار اي جديد  :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ابو نعيم مش ملاحظ اني انا ما سألت ولا سؤال
> 
> بس لا تخاف مش ناسيك 
> 
> لي عودة وقريباً جداً


انا في انتظارك لا تطيل الغيبة علينا
عمو عالي
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختر ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟


2 - عندما تكون زهقان ، ولوحدك جالس في البيت ، ماذا تعمل ؟؟


3- كم ساعه تجلس على النت ؟


4-ما أصعب موقف مر عليك؟


5- ما رأيك في الشعر ؟ ؟ ومن هو افضل شاعر لديك ؟


6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟


7- ما هي امنيتك في الحياه ؟


8- من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ؟


9- كم مره دعيت الله هذا اليوم ؟


10-اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟


11 - من انت؟( بكلمة او بشعر ((لك الحرية )) )


12 -متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلب؟ وليش؟


13 -اخر مرة بكيت من قلب؟وليش؟


14 -هل حسيت في يوم من الايام بالضعف؟ومتى كان؟

15 -من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟


16 =آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟!؟


17-هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟


18 عضو يستحق الصداقه؟


19عضو شفته و عضو ودك تشوفه ؟ >>> اكتب اسماءهم


20-عضو شخصيته مثل شخصيتك؟


21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟


22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟

23- باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟

24- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟

25- مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟

26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟

27- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

28- ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟

29- مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟

30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانت شاعر من ...؟؟

31حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

32- جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟ 

33 - ماذا سوف تسمي ابناءك على خير 


يلي عيش 33 سؤال مرة وحدة  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> انا في انتظارك لا تطيل الغيبة علينا
> عمو عالي


أيوه إديلووووو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					





1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختر ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟


2 - عندما تكون زهقان ، ولوحدك جالس في البيت ، ماذا تعمل ؟؟


3- كم ساعه تجلس على النت ؟


4-ما أصعب موقف مر عليك؟


5- ما رأيك في الشعر ؟ ؟ ومن هو افضل شاعر لديك ؟


6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟


7- ما هي امنيتك في الحياه ؟


8- من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ؟


9- كم مره دعيت الله هذا اليوم ؟


10-اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟


11 - من انت؟( بكلمة او بشعر ((لك الحرية )) )


12 -متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلب؟ وليش؟


13 -اخر مرة بكيت من قلب؟وليش؟


14 -هل حسيت في يوم من الايام بالضعف؟ومتى كان؟

15 -من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟


16 =آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟!؟


17-هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟


18 عضو يستحق الصداقه؟


19عضو شفته و عضو ودك تشوفه ؟ >>> اكتب اسماءهم


20-عضو شخصيته مثل شخصيتك؟


21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟


22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟

23- باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟

24- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟

25- مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟

26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟

27- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

28- ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟

29- مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟

30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانت شاعر من ...؟؟

31حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

32- جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟ 

33 - ماذا سوف تسمي ابناءك على خير 


يلي عيش 33 سؤال مرة وحدة   




1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختر ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟

1-	شفاء أمي 
2-	هي ان استطيع تكلم لغة الحيوانات
3-	الطيران 

2 - عندما تكون زهقان ، ولوحدك جالس في البيت ، ماذا تعمل ؟؟
اجلس على تلفزيون أو على الكمبيوتر 

3- كم ساعه تجلس على النت ؟
تقريبا من 5 الى 8 ساعات بس بشكل متقطع بسبب عملي 

4-ما أصعب موقف مر عليك؟
أصعب موقف هو عند استلام نتيجة فحص الحمل لزوجتي وطلعت حامل وحمد لله 

5- ما رأيك في الشعر ؟ ؟ ومن هو افضل شاعر لديك ؟
الشعر الغذاء الروحي للإنسان أفضل شاعر هو المتنبي 
وأحب الشعر القديم على الشعر الحالي  

6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟
صياد

7- ما هي امنيتك في الحياه ؟
ان أحسن تربية أولادي 

8- من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ؟
امي 


9- كم مره دعيت الله هذا اليوم ؟
هذا بيني وبين الله تعالي 

10-اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟
هي طب للقلوب ................
نورها سر الغيوب ................
ذكرها يمحو الذنوب .............
لا إله إلا الله 

11 - من انت؟( بكلمة او بشعر ((لك الحرية )) )
هذا البيت من للمتنبي 

إ ذا نظرت نيوب الليث بارزه      
فلا تظن ان اليث مبتسم

12 -متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلب؟ وليش؟
الحمد لله ان كثير الضحك ومن قلبي تخرج هذه الضحكات 


13 -اخر مرة بكيت من قلب؟وليش؟
عند سماع نتيجة الحمل للزوجتي وكانت هذه دموع الفرح حمد لله 

14 -هل حسيت في يوم من الايام بالضعف؟ومتى كان؟
نعم 
عند رسوبي في التوجيهي 

15 -من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟
امي


16 =آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟!؟
هذه الايام زوجتي ام نعيم 

17-هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟
الحمد لله 

18 عضو يستحق الصداقه؟
كل اعضاء المنتدى 

19عضو شفته و عضو ودك تشوفه ؟ >>> اكتب اسماءهم
عضو شفته هو زينة و العالي عالي وحلم حياتي 
احب ان اشوف ايمن ونادر وحسان وغسان 


20-عضو شخصيته مثل شخصيتك؟
أتوقع ان يكون ايمن قريب الى شخصيتي 

21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟
حسان ونادر 

22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟
زينة  

23- باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟
حمزة

24- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟
امي

25- مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟
ولا احد 

26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟
الزواج 

27- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟
ام نعيم 

28- ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟
الوقوع في المعصية 

29- مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟
عند الغضب لا أتمالك نفسي فاخط كثيراً بس الحمد لله ان صعب جدا ان اغضب 

30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانت شاعر من ...؟؟
بدون تعليق

31حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟
صديق من سنوات لم اسمع عنه أي خبر أتمنى ان تكون هذه الرسالة منه وهو داخل الاردن ولاسف الشديد انا مقصر في حقه ارجو ان يسامحني  

32- جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟ 
قتل المجرم اليهودي إيهود أولمرت

33 - ماذا سوف تسمي ابناءك على خير
ان شاء الله 
نعيم 
مرح

*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *
> 
> 
> 6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟
> صياد
> 
> *



يعني انا؟؟؟؟  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## العالي عالي

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟
> الزواج 
> 
> 
> *



لا تخاف ما راح اجيب سيرة  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  [/COLOR]

----------


## ابو نعيم

> يعني انا؟؟؟؟


صياد
 :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

> يعني انا؟؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:   هي مصدق حالك انك صياد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> هي مصدق حالك انك صياد


معاذ صياد ونص
 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> هي مصدق حالك انك صياد



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
خلص كذبة هالكذبة وخلوني اصدقها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> معاذ صياد ونص



شكرا ابو نعيم على راسي والله  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> خلص كذبة هالكذبة وخلوني اصدقها


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

حكتلي تجربة الزواج حابب تتكرر  :SnipeR (30):  

أخ منكم يا هالرجااااااااال...

يا عيني عليك يا أم نعيم  :Eh S(2):  
راح أحكيلها عشان ما تكون زي الأطرش بالزفة احنا الايناث حنونات ع بعض   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> حكتلي تجربة الزواج حابب تتكرر  
> 
> أخ منكم يا هالرجااااااااال...
> 
> يا عيني عليك يا أم نعيم  
> راح أحكيلها عشان ما تكون زي الأطرش بالزفة احنا الايناث حنونات ع بعض


لا تخافي على اول ما اشوفها راح احكيلها على طول 

ما بتنبل بتمي فولة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> لا تخافي على اول ما اشوفها راح احكيلها على طول 
> 
> ما بتنبل بتمي فولة


العلاقات بيني وبين ام نعيم قوية جدا صعب تحطيمها ما تحولش تخرب رايح تفشل 

 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> العلاقات بيني وبين ام نعيم قوية جدا صعب تحطيمها ما تحولش تخرب رايح تفشل


يعني ياعالي أنا وياك نصف عجنب أحسنلنا  :Smile: 

الله يسعدكم يا أبو نعيم كمان وكمان  :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> يعني ياعالي أنا وياك نصف عجنب أحسنلنا 
> 
> الله يسعدكم يا أبو نعيم كمان وكمان


الله يسعدك 
بس حمد لله يوجد تفاهم بيني وبين ام نعيم لدرجة كبيرة جدا

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

فكرة بتعقد كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العالي عالي

> فكرة بتعقد كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر


نفسي تكتبي اشي مفيد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> نفسي تكتبي اشي مفيد


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


والله يا غسان جننتني ما في عندها غير حلو وشكر  :Bl (14):

----------


## زينة

22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟
زينة  

شكرا ابو نعيم ودير بالك على ام النعيم والله يرزقكم الابناء الصالحة آمين يا رب

----------


## زينة

*لو تم تعيينك رئيس وزراء من تختار من اعضاء 
المنتدى ليكون في حكومتك
   *

----------


## ابو نعيم

> 22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟
> زينة  
> 
> شكرا ابو نعيم ودير بالك على ام النعيم والله يرزقكم الابناء الصالحة آمين يا رب


لا شكر على واجب بس ما تخبري ام نعيم اني اهديتك ورد 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *لو تم تعيينك رئيس وزراء من تختار من اعضاء 
> المنتدى ليكون في حكومتك
>    *


شكرا زينة على هذا السؤال 

رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع ابو نعيم
وزير دولة عمر القرعان
وزير المالية عمار 
وزير الخارجية العالي عالي 
وزير الداخلية نادر
وزير التربية التعليم والتعليم العالي حسان
وزيرة الصحة  باريسيا
وزير الاوقاف اشرف
وزير البلديات معاذ ( صياد )
وزير الثقافة والسياحة الفنان ايمن
وزيرة الاعلام ساره
وزير الرياضة غسان
وزيرة العمل حلا
وزيرة التخطيط مها
وزيرة الزراعة زينة

----------


## زينة

هاي آخرتها يا ابو النعيم
وزيرة زراعة 
يلا ماشي الحال بعين الله رح اقبل  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> هاي آخرتها يا ابو النعيم
> وزيرة زراعة 
> يلا ماشي الحال بعين الله رح اقبل


مش عاجبك وزيرة الزراعة 
هذه الوزارة من اهم الوزرات

----------


## العالي عالي

> وزير التربية التعليم والتعليم العالي حسان


بما اني وزير التربية والتعليم العالي راح اصدر قرار بتسكير جميع المدارس والجامعات ما بدنا دراسة كل  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  






> وزير الخارجية العالي عالي




انا وزير الخارجية اعتبر البلد صار بحالة حرب ومديونية كبيرة  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بما اني وزير التربية والتعليم العالي راح اصدر قرار بتسكير جميع المدارس والجامعات ما بدنا دراسة كل   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انا وزير الخارجية اعتبر البلد صار بحالة حرب ومديونية كبيرة


ونعمي وزير  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> نفسي تكتبي اشي مفيد


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
الله يبسطك ياعالي 
لو تعرف قديش اضحكت عليك كل الي بالمحل صار يطلع فيه .
بس حرام خف عليها إشوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدون تعليق

> *
> 
> 
> 30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانت شاعر من ...؟؟
> بدون تعليق
> 
> 
> *


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  يعني انا :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
انت شاعر بدون تعليق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> يعني انا  
> انت شاعر بدون تعليق


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

ابو نعيم اريد ان تعطي الوظيفة المناسبة للعاضاء التالية اسمائهم 

1- حسان 

2- نادر 

3- غسان

4- معاذ القرعان 

5- ايمن 

6- عمار القسايمة 

7- لمسة شقاوة 

8- حلا

9- سارة

10- باريسيا

11- مها 

12- سوسن

13- ashrafwater

14- بنت الشام

15- زينة 

16- حلم حياتي

17- حمزة 

18- محمد القسايمة 

19- آيات قاسم 

20 - بدون تعليق

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ابو نعيم اريد ان تعطي الوظيفة المناسبة للعاضاء التالية اسمائهم 
> 
> 1- حسان  ناقد 
> 
> 2- نادر   قاضي  
> 
> 3- غسان  حكم كرة قدم  
> 
> 4- معاذ القرعان  صياد   
> ...


ارجو  ان تكون الوظيفة التي اخترتها لكم مناسبة 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

انا نسيت العالي عالي 
العالي عالي وظيفة المناسبة الك هي طباخ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا نسيت العالي عالي 
> العالي عالي وظيفة المناسبة الك هي طباخ


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

طباخ متخصص بالملوخية بس

----------


## ابو نعيم

> طباخ متخصص بالملوخية بس


الكنافة  نابلسية ولا نسيت موضوعك عن الكنافة 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

: آخر موضوع شدك ونال على اعجابك في المنتدى؟

:ماهو اكثر تصرف يزعجك من الاعضاء ؟


:  3 اشيــاء بدك  تغيرها  بالمنتدى ؟

:  هل ندمت مرة على طيبتك ؟

- دعاء بتردده دايما ؟؟

:  هل تعتقد بأن لديك نظرة ثاقبة للأمور على الأقل 80% ، يعني هل تثق بإحساسك بدرجة كبيرة ؟

:  كيف تفرض حبك على الناس ؟

:  ما هي المواقع التي تدخلها غير منتدى الحصن 


: كيف وصلت لمنتدى الحصن

: لو قلت لك باعطيك اربع تذاكر سفرلأي مكان في العالم بس تختار معاك 3 من اعضاء المنتدى .. من هم ؟ووين بتروحون ؟

-: شو أكلتك المفضلة؟

: شو شرابك المفضل؟

- لو كان لك الاختيار في ان تكون في اي سن اي عمر بدك .. اي سن بتختار ؟وليش؟


لمت تعطي هذه الاشياء حتى لو اشخاص من خارج المنتدى لك حرية الاختيارة مع ذكر السبب
1- وردة بيضة
2- وردة حمراء
3- حجر
4- قرآن كريم
5- كتابة لتعلم الانجليزي
6- كتاب  لتعلم العربي
7- خاتم الماس
8- عزومة غدا
9- كف
10- كتاب لتعلم الادب 


ماذا  تقول لوالدتك وماذا تحب ان تهديها 


ماذا يخطر ببالك الان


-----------------------------------------------

الله يكون بعونك على الاسئلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> : آخر موضوع شدك ونال على اعجابك في المنتدى؟
> 
> :ماهو اكثر تصرف يزعجك من الاعضاء ؟
> 
> 
> :  3 اشيــاء بدك  تغيرها  بالمنتدى ؟
> 
> :  هل ندمت مرة على طيبتك ؟
> 
> ...



: آخر موضوع شدك ونال على إعجابك في المنتدى؟
يوجد كثير من المواضيع المهمة بس اكثر موضوع عجبني هو كرسي الاعتراف لأنه بعرف الأعضاء على بعضهم البعض مما يزيد من حبهم للمنتدى 


:ماهو اكثر تصرف يزعجك من الأعضاء ؟
ابتعاد الأعضاء عن المواضيع الجادة وعدم اهتمامهم بما هو مفيد لهم . 
مثل منتدى التعلم عن بعد لا يوجد به اهتمام  من قبل المشرفين أو الأعضاء المنتدى وللأسف الشديد 


: 3 اشيــاء بدك تغيرها بالمنتدى ؟
يوجد بعض المنتديات يجدب حذفها وبعض المنتديات يجب تنشيطها وأتمنى من إدارة المنتدى الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع 



: هل ندمت مرة على طيبتك ؟
كثير من الناس من تستغل هذه الطيبة بس انا ما بندم عليها لان من يستغلها سوف تكون في ميزان حسناتي ان شاء الله تعالى 


- دعاء بتردده دايما ؟؟
استغفرا الله العظيم 


: هل تعتقد بأن لديك نظرة ثاقبة للأمور على الأقل 80% ، يعني هل تثق بإحساسك بدرجة كبيرة ؟
نعم 


: كيف تفرض حبك على الناس ؟
ان اكون على طبيعتي وعدم التصنع 


: ما هي المواقع التي تدخلها غير منتدى الحصن
يوجد كثير من المواقع التي ادخلها منها 
Yahoo   / المواقع الرياضية ، والإخبارية مثل الجزيرة وغير الكثير 


: كيف وصلت لمنتدى الحصن
كنت ابحث عن موضوع ووجدته على المنتدى وقمت بالاشتراك فيه


: لو قلت لك باعطيك اربع تذاكر سفرلأي مكان في العالم بس تختار معاك 3 من اعضاء المنتدى .. من هم ؟ووين بتروحون ؟
الأعضاء هم  نادر وايمن ومعاذ 
بروح معهم إلى اطهر مكان في العالم مكة المكرمة لأداء مناسك الحج ان شاء الله يكتب لجميع الأعضاء حج بيت الله الاحرام 


-: شو أكلتك المفضلة؟
السمك


: شو شرابك المفضل؟
عصير برتقال 


- لو كان لك الاختيار في ان تكون في اي سن اي عمر بدك .. اي سن بتختار ؟وليش؟
سني الان مناسب لانه سن الوعي والرشد والاخبرة في نظري 


لمت تعطي هذه الاشياء حتى لو اشخاص من خارج المنتدى لك حرية الاختيارة مع ذكر السبب
ارجو ان تعفيني من ذكر السبب 
1- وردة بيضة  باريسيا
2- وردة حمراء  ام نعيم
3- حجر  حمزة
4- قرآن كريم  العالي عالي 
5- كتابة لتعلم الانجليزي  زينة
6- كتاب لتعلم العربي  ايمن
7- خاتم الماس حلم حياتي 
8- عزومة غدا كل اعضاء المنتدى
9- كف محد
10- كتاب لتعلم الادب  محد


ماذا تقول لوالدتك وماذا تحب ان تهديها 
أقوال لها الله يشفيكي ويعافيك وان شاء الله تنجح عمليتك 
لو قمت بهداها كل كنوز الأرض ما وفيت 1 بألف من حنانه وعطفها وحبها ورعيتها لنا 


ماذا يخطر ببالك الان
بخطر بالى ان اطخك وينك يا معاذ طخلي عالي وخلصني منه

----------


## ayman

6- كتاب لتعلم العربي ايمن


الله يسامحك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله يا ابو نعيم عليك طلب كثير الله يعيطك العافيه ويعنك على  الاسئله

----------


## ابو نعيم

> 6- كتاب لتعلم العربي ايمن
> 
> 
> الله يسامحك


الله يسامحنا جميعا

----------


## ابو نعيم

> والله يا ابو نعيم عليك طلب كثير الله يعيطك العافيه ويعنك على  الاسئله


الله يعافيكي بس ارتاح من عالي ان بالف خير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يعافيكي بس ارتاح من عالي ان بالف خير


 :Db465236ff:   طيب اذا ما فيها غلبه سيرتك الذاتيه باستعراض سريع

----------


## ayman

> الله يسامحنا جميعا


انت الي بدك كتاب عربي هلا لا احد بتنكتب محد!!!!!!! :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يعافيكي بس ارتاح من عالي ان بالف خير


لسا الطريقة طويلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> انت الي بدك كتاب عربي هلا لا احد بتنكتب محد!!!!!!!


ايمن تعلم العربية وبعدين احكي 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> لسا الطريقة طويلة


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

لو صار عيد ميلادك شو بتتمني الهدايا الي يعطونك اياها ؟


شو سلبياتك وايجابياتك ؟

ماذااضاف لك الأنترنت ؟ وماذا اضفت أنت له؟

ما هو موقفك من خيانة اقرب الناس الى قلبك ؟؟


ما المكان اللي ماتحب تروحله  لكن تروحله وانت مغصوب ؟


مارايك في عراق الامس وعراق اليوم ؟ 

يقولك المثل  (( من طلب العلا نام الليالي وشد اللحاف وقال انا مالي ))
والمطلوب منك رد على هذا المثل ؟

املأ الفراغ بالإسم المناسب ..

(.........) توقيعه حلو 
(.........) توقيعه مش حلو 
(.........) عضو رائع وله منصب قيادي في المنتدى 
(........) عضو يدعى الكثيري  
(........) يحب الخير للجميع..
(.........) فطحل الحصن

----------


## حلم حياتي

> ارجو  ان تكون الوظيفة التي اخترتها لكم مناسبة


*مشكور ابو نعيم على الوظيفة الي اكتر الاوقات ما بتخيل حالي الا فيها*

----------


## حلم حياتي

7- خاتم الماس حلم حياتي 

*مرسي ابو نعيم 
كلك زوق
وانا بهدية لاحلى بنوته امورة " مرح"*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ابو نعيم للمره الثانيه على التوالي... سيرة حياتك باستعراض سريع

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ابو نعيم للمره الثانيه على التوالي... سيرة حياتك باستعراض سريع


هذا السؤال تم الاجابة عليه في بداية جلوسي على كرسي الاعتراف وهذه هي اجابتي 





> الاسم : عمار 
> الكنية: ابو نعيم
> العمر: 35
> انا اعمل في مجال الكمبيوتر واملك مركز ثقافي بيت المنهل الثقافي واقوم بإدارته كما اعمل في مجال التحكيم فأنا حكم العاب قوى وحكم تنس طاولة.
> احب جداً ممارسة الالعاب الرياضية وخاصة تنس طاولة اذا توفر لدي وقت وانا لاعب جيد.
> لم اخسر من 2000 اي مبارة ، اما هواياتي هي: المطالعة وخاصة قرأة الصحف اليومية وممارسة رياضة المشي سوف تستغرب لهذه الرياضة رياضة المشي من الرياضات العالمية وهي معتمدة في الالومبيات وايضا تعتبر من ضمن العاب القوى .
> 
> انا طالب في كلية غرناطة تخصصي تصميم جرافيك هذا التخصص احبه جداًَ واتمنى ان اتقنه وخاصة الفوتوشوب والفلاش وانا في الفصل الاخير 
> 
> انا متزوج وانتظر قدوم ولي العهد خلال ايام

----------


## ابو نعيم

> لو صار عيد ميلادك شو بتتمني الهدايا الي يعطونك اياها ؟
> اي هدية مقدمة من نفس طيبة لو كانت بسيطة تكون اجمل هدية
> 
> 
> شو سلبياتك وايجابياتك ؟
> انا متسرع في إتخاذ بعض القرارت
> ايجابياتي هي اني انسان طيب وهادئ
> 
> ماذااضاف لك الأنترنت ؟ وماذا اضفت أنت له؟
> ...




وين يا معاذ خلصني من عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> وين يا معاذ خلصني من عالي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هذا السؤال تم الاجابة عليه في بداية جلوسي على كرسي الاعتراف وهذه هي اجابتي


مشكور

----------

